# New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Today I'd like to raise a sensitive question that has already been discussed widely, but with in my opinion the wrong approach (thereby raising irritation with Glycine fans): the influence the purchase from Invicta may or may not have on the brand.

A lot of the discussions were focusing on quality: looking at recent price drops in certain models, some have questioned whether Glycine watches would stick to the same quality standards as before. I won't relaunch that discussion, as my understanding is that, so far, nothing suggests the contrary.

This, however, wasn't the biggest possible impact the Invicta purchase could have on the brand. From most of what I have read on the web (never having owned an Invicta myself), most of the hate for the brand goes for its design codes, rather than the quality of its watches. So this is where I would place my limited concern with this purchase: will Glycine keep the same stylistic savour, that "retro" feel that braught so much attention to it in the last years?

It's probably to early to answer this question, but it seems 4 new models have been released since the brand ownership switched: a new Airman model, a new Airman chronograph, and two new Combat Subs. I would like to discuss these and have your opinion on them today.









The first one is the Airman Airfighter, which seems to be a chronograph inspired by the Airman, with XXLed dimensions as the case diameter measures a huge 46mm! Again, I am not discussing specs but pure style here, so without having seen the watch IRL, the pictures don't really raise my curiosity. 
In simple words, I find this design plain ugly, as they seem to have taken the classic (and classy) lines of the Airman, and have polluted them with huge dimensions and very flashy attributes, from the prominient and very vibrant red in the centre of the dial, to the huge "6" and "12" numerals. This designs resembles, to me at least, like a mixture of Glycine (for the case design) and Invicta (for the dial), and I really don't like it at all. What do you think?









The second model is a new variation of the Airman. This one keeps the classic dimensions of the Airman, updates its bezel and dial, in a discreet blue color. While I don't "dig" this new design (I would still chose a DC-4 Purist if I were to buy an Airman today), I'm much less offended by it. I have a feeling that the general spirit and philosophy behind the Airman was kept, and updated to today's design codes. It also seems to make it more functional, as the Bezel seems easier to read, the dial looks less cluttered, and the lume pipes/dots seem way thicker and more effective than on my DC-4. So if I wasn't so attached to the retro and vintage looks of the previous models, I could have considered this one, and feel like the Glycine style codes were respected.









The next model is the Combat Sub Aquarius, which is a new, some may say "more professional" version of the Combat Sub, developped together with professional divers. Again without looking at the specifications but pure style, I have to say I find the end result rather pretty, and respectful of the Combat Sub heritage. I however will never considering buying this watch, as I have another model in view for my perfect dive watch (hint, the brand starts with "Or" and ends with "is"), and its dimensions are way too large for my chicken wrist.









The last model is the Combat Sub 48, which is basically an XXL Combat Sub with a case diameter of 48mm. I'm not sure how to take/understand this. 
I'm clearly not in favor of the recent trend to make larger and even largester watches. To my wrist and personal taste, 48mm is way bigger than I'd ever want to wear, I already often feel the 44mm of my Blumo are too large. So I'd be tempted to rant about "how this is Invicta's influence, taking perfect designs and blowing them with oversizes". 
This being said, the general trend in the industry is to propose large watch models, along with other smaller ones. Glycine had already taken that step long ago (Incursor), in fact, historically pilot watches used to be huge for extra-readability and to be worn on pilot vests. This can also be said for diver watches, where a large dial makes it all the more confortable to read under water. So, while I dislike the new size, abollutely nothing suggests that Glycine wouldn't have released such a model even without the Invicta purchase.

My personal take on these new releases? While the chronograph seriously raises my eyebrows and makes me wonder if such a (I personally feel) monster would have been released by an independant Glycine, I find the other releases to be rather reassuring. None of them is for me, but I don't find them shocking versus the design codes I am used to with Glycine. What is your opinion, I wonder?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

*New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*

While the Airfighters aren't my cup of tea, they are a Glycine model pre Invicta:










They've been around since 2015.

But you're assertion that they're due to Invicta's influence is an example of the sort of non factual statements that make me a bit irritated.


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Cigarbob said:


> While the Airfighters aren't my cup of tea, they are a Glycine model pre Invicta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this precision. Well noted, and answers well what was my biggest concern in these watches advertised as recent releases on the official Glycine website.

I feel sorry that you feel irritated by human mistake (I even wrote "4 new models *seemed* released" based on what I saw on the Glycine website, hardly an asertion...), you must be a very irritated person in every day life!

Fact is there isn't a press release for each release of a model or variation of models, I have a job like many of us (reason we can afford watches I guess), and limited time to make Google searches. Reason why forums like this one are useful, and I spend a decent amount of time sharing thoughts and ideas (not science!) on them, it helps me learn, and hopefully others who read my (sometime wrong) posts and corrective replies like yours . I simply fail to understand where there is even the slightest space to find ways to get irritated by this process.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Aleskb said:


> Thanks for this precision. Well noted, and answers well what was my biggest concern in these watches advertised as recent releases on the official Glycine website.
> 
> I feel sorry that you feel irritated by human mistake (I even wrote "4 new models *seemed* released" based on what I saw on the Glycine website, hardly an asertion...), you must be a very irritated person in every day life!
> 
> Fact is there isn't a press release for each release of a model or variation of models, I have a job like many of us (reason we can afford watches I guess), and limited time to make Google searches. Reason why forums like this one are useful, and I spend a decent amount of time sharing thoughts and ideas (not science!) on them, it helps me learn, and hopefully others who read my (sometime wrong) posts and corrective replies like yours . I simply fail to understand where there is even the slightest space to find ways to get irritated by this process.


Fair enough. But this is the Glycine forum, and a remarkable number of posts seem to jump to the conclusion that Invicta has begun destroying the brand.

Honestly, why would they? Invicta sells a ton of watches, some hideous, some derivative, some quite nice.

The last thing that they need to do is to make Glycine like Invicta. They are doing something else, don't you imagine?

Of course we should discuss how our watches perform, and how the new models look. But we can do that without referencing every single thing back to Invicta.

That's what gets a bit exhausting.

But if you think that the Airfighters are too busy, or too big, I might agree with you. There are some members here who own one, however, and seem very impressed by how it works.

Just as an aside, I find it remarkable that every one of the several Airman I own are between +1 to +5 seconds a day. That's pretty amazing.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*

I like that blue Airman with skeletonized GMT hand, I find it very legible and appealing in design. A modern Airman interpretation without losing its DNA, well a brand needs to explore in terms of creativity every now and then.

Okay.... I admit I'm one of those who get disappointed about the acquisition, I have always had a thing for independent brands. But that doesn't stop me to keep following the brand and make a purchase if I like the watch.

Edit:
I haven't seen any evidences that can lead me to believing Invicta ruining the brand yet, especially in design. They seem to modernize it yes, which imo is not a bad thing. Previous owners did that too.


----------



## drjordan (Mar 12, 2011)

I still really like that Airman. I suspect that I'll own one some day. I think the same about the Combat Sub. 

Although I'm not saying that Invicta is to blame, I agree with your assessment of a 48mm watch. Good heavens, that's big! And I have a big wrist. Still, 44mm (which is what my daily wearer is) is about as big as I'd buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

As a matter of personal preference, I don't dig the new releases by Glycine. The old ones including but not limited to Airman 1, vintage 1953, Airman 18, Base 22 were much more appealing and I believe very close to Glycine's heritage and my opinion wouldn't change even if I came to find out that the new designs were pre-Invicta. In short, whether with or without Invicta's influence, my opinion still remains the same.

I quote the following form your post - 

'A lot of the discussions were focusing on quality: looking at recent price drops in certain models, some have questioned whether Glycine watches would stick to the same quality standards as before. I won’t relaunch that discussion, as my understanding is that, so far, nothing suggests the contrary.'

This question has also been lingering in my mind as to why prices have dropped SO significantly. The DC-4 for instance used to go at approx. US$ 1,500 - US$ 2,000. Suddenly it falls to below US$ 800? Quite eyebrow raising really. I read your detailed review on the DC-4 and you've stated that the watch doesn't give you the feel of being a high quality watch but you've come to terms with it because of the current price tag. This makes me wonder, was this watch exactly the same during the tenure of the previous price tags? I for one have recently bought the DC-4 (it's on the way and hence, pretty recent) so I wouldn't be in a position to answer this question as I never owned a DC-4 from the previous generation. But it definitely is concerning.

Perhaps those who owned a previous generation DC-4 and the current ones for whatever reason would be in the best position to comment.

Bottom line, have the prices dropped SO significantly just by wave of a wand? I wonder! :think:


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

let me just add a quick opinion...

I too was worried about Glycine standards dropping but after the arrival of my new Combat Sub 48, I must say that I am quite pleased.

Nice bracelet with solid end links
Superb crown and tube and functionality; one of the best I have used with no stem jiggle/wobble like you may find on small mvmts in large cases.

fit and finish are high quality and for a guy like me with ~ 8" wrist I like a bigger watch.

Once hearing about the classic look of a Combat becoming available in a larger size, I was excited for its release.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

What do you thing about new airman models with 100m case?

I like old one models with 200m water resistant rate. 
I suposse new 100m cases (gaskets or something else) are cheaper.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

*New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*

That Combat Sub 48 looks very handsome on your wrist @cuckoo4watches. Great to hear about the high quality fit and finish.

Perhaps that's why they make some watches with larger cases. Because we don't all have the same sized wrist!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

salems said:


> What do you thing about new airman models with 100m case?
> 
> I like old one models with 200m water resistant rate.
> I suposse new 100m cases (gaskets or something else) are cheaper.


I really like the look of the new ones myself... dig the bolder hands
if i had the money, i'd pick up a 46mm version

perhaps they simply didnt test the cases past 10ATM/100M to save on cost?
I mean, it is a flight based watch not really a diver so maybe thats why they werent too concerned with depth rating?


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Cigarbob said:


> That Combat Sub 48 looks very handsome on your wrist @cuckoo4watches. Great to hear about the high quality fit and finish.
> 
> Perhaps that's why they make some watches with larger cases. Because we don't all have the same sized wrist!


thanks, i appreciate the nice comment.

i bought a standard Combat Sub a few years back and ended up flipping because it was way too small for me.

i really like the new Aquarius too but was a tad put off that they only had 22mm lugs on a 46mm case.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Aleskb said:


> Thanks for this precision. Well noted, and answers well what was my biggest concern in these watches advertised as recent releases on the official Glycine website.
> 
> I feel sorry that you feel irritated by human mistake (I even wrote "4 new models *seemed* released" based on what I saw on the Glycine website, hardly an asertion...),


So that's OK then? It seems that way to you, but it isn't the case. The Airman cannot be anything to do with Invicta, Glycine has always had a penchant for wild designs if you go and look. The new Airman might have had something to do with Invicta, but probably not. The Aquarius also predates Invicta, not that there is anything about it that suggets Invicta design language, and the 48mm Combat Sub is for people who like big watches, and can't afford an Omega Planet Ocean. Yes, there is evidence of Invicta in Glycine's most recent social medication posts, and its pricing strategy remains bizarre - surely all that pre-acquisition stock must have left the supply chain by now. _That's _a worry.


> you must be a very irritated person in every day life!


His reaction was pretty mild. Why the ad hominem? Don't like being corrected? We get the Invicta thing every sodding day on this forum.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

ImranD said:


> As a matter of personal preference, I don't dig the new releases by Glycine. The old ones including but not limited to Airman 1, vintage 1953, Airman 18, Base 22 were much more appealing and I believe very close to Glycine's heritage and my opinion wouldn't change even if I came to find out that the new designs were pre-Invicta. In short, whether with or without Invicta's influence, my opinion still remains the same.
> 
> I quote the following form your post -
> 
> ...


I bet they're selling a whole lot more watches at this price point

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

ImranD said:


> As a matter of personal preference, I don't dig the new releases by Glycine. The old ones including but not limited to Airman 1, vintage 1953, Airman 18, Base 22 were much more appealing and I believe very close to Glycine's heritage and my opinion wouldn't change even if I came to find out that the new designs were pre-Invicta. In short, whether with or without Invicta's influence, my opinion still remains the same.
> 
> I quote the following form your post -
> 
> ...


I actually plan to reword that review since a week or so but can't find the time to do it  I think I was initially to OCDd by the feel of the bezel, which I really didn't expect that way, the fact that a springbar broke, and the not so great feel of the crown, that didn't always unlock properly once unscrewed and went straight to date change.

This being said, the movement crown settled down and works just fine now, even though winding the Airmal doesn't feel as smooth as winding the Blumo (to me), I got used to the bezel feel and action (particularly since I don't use it that often, only when I travel and change timezones), and I guess it's not really fair to judge the quality of a watch from its springbar.

So I think I was being close minded when receiving the watch, hence it took me time to adapt to it. Today, it takes me efforts to put it down so my SBDC003 Blumo can get some wrist time. The Alpinist still gets a lot of wrist time, but mostly because it's my only under 40 mm watch, hence the only I wear in the office. But if I had a 39 mm Airman DC-4, the Alpinist would end up getting a lot of drawer time I think.

Today, I adore my DC-4, and I trust you'll adore yours also  I haven't owned a pre-I purchase Airman model so can't say if there are substantial changes or not. The only one I have seen so far from previous Airman reviews is the drilled lugs, which is a pity but not a huge deal I think.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's my $0.02, as the owner of five Glycines - each an Airman – and all from the “gooroo” era of “welcoming prices”… (in order of acquisition: a Base 22 Lume GMT, a 17 Purist, a No. 1 Purist, a 1953 LE, and an SST 12 GMT Blue Degrade) Though my comments focus on certain minor aspects of “newer” vs “older” styling, details & to a lesser degree, functionality (all admittedly quite subjective & personal), my comments are not at all intended to imply anything relative to Glycine’s corporate ownership or any changes to its corporate ownership. I’d be making these same minor comments, regardless of when these minor styling detail changes were made, regardless of “who” might have made them, and even in the absence of any corporate ownership changes. 

As background to my comments, they deal exclusively with Airman models – Airman models other than any of the Airfighters. Additionally, I almost always only wear watches with a GMT or other second/multiple time zone function. What caught my eye first about Glycine Airman watches, resulting in all but my most recent Airman purchase, was the unique Airman bezel, w/its 24 hour engraving and the bezel’s own “crown” & locking mechanism. 

Bezel:

On all of my four Airman models with an external bezel, the “even numbered” hour positions markers are engraved numerals and the “odd numbered” hour position markers in between the “even numbered” position markers are triangular hour markings that clearly, visually represent the odd number hour positions not marked with numerals. On the new models, the bezels have (what is at least to my eye) a somewhat different and less pleasing, less immediately functional look… On the new models, again, only the “even numbered” hour positions on the bezel are marked with engraved numerals. However, instead of marking the “odd numbered” hour positions in between them with triangular hour markers, the new style bezels have thin straight lines that to my eye, instead of appearing to be the “odd” hour position markers they are supposed to be, appear to me instead as being the shared sides of adjacent engraved rectangular boxes enclosing each of the engraved “even numbers”. So, to my eye, the use of these thin lines no longer look like hour position markers, making the new bezel design not as functional for quickly reading off the 24 hour time from the bezel. Subjective, I know, but that’s the way it appears to me…

Hands:

“Wide Paddle” hands – All the new Airman models (again, ignoring the Airfighter models) have what appear to me to be wide “boxy rectangular paddle” type hands - and I’m just not a fan of this style of hand, finding their appearance relatively bulky, ungainly and less elegant than any of the various style hands on the older Airman models. Again, purely subjective, I know. For the GMT models, I especially don’t care for the new use of a colorless, seemingly end-heavy “boat paddle” hand for the GMT hand, replacing the elegantly slim red GMT hand that added a small but welcome "touch of color" to the older GMT models (and used that touch of color to help make the GMT hand stand out from and be more easily distinguishable from the “regular 12 hour” hour hand). 

“Tail” – Each of my older Purist Airman models has an arrow hour hand with a “tail”. I very much like this feature as an informal aid in instantly seeing the “12 hour equivalent” of the 24 hour PM time. I understand some folks found this “feature” unnecessary or “impure”, but I like and still do rely on it to a degree as a crutch in quickly telling the PM time. I believe this “tail” is gone from the new models available in 24 hour “Purist” form, as they, too, have the new form of “wide paddle” hands, with no tail. (Admittedly, a stylistic feature I did not like in some of the old GMT models, is that some of them used the same arrow hour hand with a tail as was used in the old Purist models, which hand with a tail clearly had no reason being used as a “regular 12 hour” hour hand in a GMT model. Luckily for me, the two older model Airman GMT models I chose to buy – in part with this in mind - employed “12 hour” hour hands without the tail.)

Are these nitpicky issues? Yes. Would they mean I wouldn’t buy one of the new Airman models I otherwise wanted if I didn’t already own a corresponding old model? No, none of these issues would likely deter me – the lure to me of the Glycine Airman is too strong and most of the defining design qualities that I love remain. But in a discussion such as this, I feel the issues are at least worth pointing out.


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



publandlord said:


> So that's OK then? It seems that way to you, but it isn't the case. The Airman cannot be anything to do with Invicta, Glycine has always had a penchant for wild designs if you go and look. The new Airman might have had something to do with Invicta, but probably not. The Aquarius also predates Invicta, not that there is anything about it that suggets Invicta design language, and the 48mm Combat Sub is for people who like big watches, and can't afford an Omega Planet Ocean. Yes, there is evidence of Invicta in Glycine's most recent social medication posts, and its pricing strategy remains bizarre - surely all that pre-acquisition stock must have left the supply chain by now. _That's _a worry.
> 
> His reaction was pretty mild. Why the ad hominem? Don't like being corrected? We get the Invicta thing every sodding day on this forum.


I think if you were less stuck on those words just by reading the name "Invicta" next to "Glycine" on a post, you would take time to read my whole message, and would see that, other that for the chrono, where I mention again it SEEMS to be (TO ME) a mixture between a Glycine and an Invicta, I actually conclude on all examples and as general conclusion that I don't see anything particular to worry about an eventual Invicta stylistic influence so far.

I understand that a fan (not in a bad sense, rather one as "unconditional love" many watch owners grow in a very healthy way with time when owning a timepiece) spirit doesn't like reading such comparisons. Please however remember that there are lots of newcomers to Glycine, including me, and that such questions are natural when diving in the unknown. I don't think trolling all posts that mention Invicta is the best way to tone these concerns down. Raising openly the question and sharing thoughts, particularly if to reach the conclusion "nah, nothing to worry about", seems (to me at least) like a much more effective manner.

I perfectly stand contradiction as long as it's constructive, again if you read my posts properly, you would see I immediately apologized for being wrong about the chrono release date. But jumping to reply to my long post only to say it's bad mentioning Invicta and Glycine is not constructive discussion (commenting on the 4 models like everyone else did is), it's borderline trolling in my dictionnary. Well agreed, we're not forced to use the same dictionary though


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

The Aquarius and the Double Twelve are really nice in my opinion, i'm expecting to get the latter soon. The recent "downgrade" of the brand is in fact quite good for customers, we get same quality at lower price.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Verydark said:


> The Aquarius and the Double Twelve are really nice in my opinion, i'm expecting to get the latter soon. The recent "downgrade" of the brand is in fact quite good for customers, we get same quality at lower price.


Are you getting the new Double Twelve, or the older model? Both look great, imho.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Aleskb said:


> I think if you were less stuck on those words just by reading the name "Invicta" next to "Glycine" on a post, you would take time to read my whole message, and would see that, other that for the chrono, where I mention again it SEEMS to be (TO ME) a mixture between a Glycine and an Invicta, I actually conclude on all examples and as general conclusion that I don't see anything particular to worry about an eventual Invicta stylistic influence so far.
> 
> I understand that a fan (not in a bad sense, rather one as "unconditional love" many watch owners grow in a very healthy way with time when owning a timepiece) spirit doesn't like reading such comparisons. Please however remember that there are lots of newcomers to Glycine, including me, and that such questions are natural when diving in the unknown. I don't think trolling all posts that mention Invicta is the best way to tone these concerns down. Raising openly the question and sharing thoughts, particularly if to reach the conclusion "nah, nothing to worry about", seems (to me at least) like a much more effective manner.
> 
> I perfectly stand contradiction as long as it's constructive, again if you read my posts properly, you would see I immediately apologized for being wrong about the chrono release date. But jumping to reply to my long post only to say it's bad mentioning Invicta and Glycine is not constructive discussion (commenting on the 4 models like everyone else did is), it's borderline trolling in my dictionnary. Well agreed, we're not forced to use the same dictionary though


Sorry but it is unhelpful to mention INVICTA as a design influence when Glycine was already perfectly capable (and has a history) of releasing odd or outlandish designs. There are enough people out there already going "ur ur invicta ur" without looking into it first. I suspect many of them never had any intention of buying a Glycine regardless of its corporate structure and are just using it as a troll tool themselves.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Cigarbob said:


> Are you getting the new Double Twelve, or the older model? Both look great, imho.


I also like both but definitely going for the new one unless i find and incredible deal on the older...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*

Aleskb,

You begin your post with 


Aleskb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I'd like to raise a sensitive question that has already been discussed widely....


yet you express surprise at the response you receive??



Aleskb said:


> ....it SEEMS to be (TO ME) a mixture between a Glycine and an Invicta...
> 
> ...I understand that a fan...spirit doesn't like reading such comparisons. Please however remember that there are lots of newcomers to Glycine, including me, and that such questions are natural when diving in the unknown...


This is not a matter of being a fan. It is a matter of the ease in which these questions can be answered with just minimal research. I had never heard of Glycine - or the Airman - before I joined this forum. But when I saw an Airman for the first time (a vintage model in an eBay listing) I knew I had to know more. I also knew I had to own one. (I currently own four!)

The internet hosts a wealth of information, much of what you're looking for right in this forum. It did not take long at all to learn, for instance, that Glycine was a pioneer in "oversized" watches long before Invicta even existed and that the logo change also predated the acquisition.

Did you know that one of our members literally wrote the book on the Glycine Airman?

Baselworld 2015 - Glycine

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...om/showpost.php?p=14197818&share_pid=14197818

Of course the downside of the internet is that anybody with a blog can just skip the research and pass off their own suppositions and opinions as fact.

As for


Aleskb said:


> ...it's borderline trolling in my dictionnary...


based upon the title of this thread and your opening statement, some might feel that it meets their definition.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll tell you what the biggest thing that has happened as a result of the Invicta purchase of Glycine: A small Swiss watchmaker's future has been made much more secure as have the jobs of the people that work there.

If Invicta watches were so rubbish, ugly and hated then they'd be the ones being bought out and not the ones doing the buying.

IMO people would do much better asking why Invicta is so successful rather than constantly knocking them.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

MarkieB said:


> I'll tell you what the biggest thing that has happened as a result of the Invicta purchase of Glycine: A small Swiss watchmaker's future has been made much more secure as have the jobs of the people that work there.
> 
> If Invicta watches were so rubbish, ugly and hated then they'd be the ones being bought out and not the ones doing the buying.
> 
> IMO people would do much better asking why Invicta is so successful rather than constantly knocking them.


They are successful because they have a very large presence on home shopping channels and market to people who know very little about watches. They are generally well made, so they really are on par with Seiko, Citizen, Bulova and other brands you see at the mall...but their marketing is successful in getting their audience to believe that their product is of much higher quality/prestige and that they are getting a screaming deal based on "MSRP". That's pretty much how everything works on QVC/HSN. High MSRP on huge discount for the next 20 minutes... They aren't rubbish, they just aren't $1000 MSRP watches. Their shtick is obnoxious and dishonest.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Minorcollector said:


> They are successful because they have a very large presence on home shopping channels and market to people who know very little about watches. They are generally well made, so they really are on par with Seiko, Citizen, Bulova and other brands you see at the mall...but their marketing is successful in getting their audience to believe that their product is of much higher quality/prestige and that they are getting a screaming deal based on "MSRP". That's pretty much how everything works on QVC/HSN. High MSRP on huge discount for the next 20 minutes... They aren't rubbish, they just aren't $1000 MSRP watches. Their shtick is obnoxious and dishonest.


Exactly, pretty much the same as most stuff on shopping channels. I've had several Invictas and can say, along with most people who own them, that they are good value (not for MRP as you state), work well, are WR as stated on the dial and seem to be pretty robust.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

MarkieB said:


> Exactly, pretty much the same as most stuff on shopping channels. I've had several Invictas and can say, along with most people who own them, that they are good value (not for MRP as you state), work well, are WR as stated on the dial and seem to be pretty robust.


I've said it several time on this forum, if Invicta simply stopped with the inflated MSRP deal they would be a much more respected brand. Aside from some of their absurdly gigantic and flashy pieces, they do same some really nice conservative divers and dress pieces.


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



publandlord said:


> Sorry but it is unhelpful to mention INVICTA as a design influence when Glycine was already perfectly capable (and has a history) of releasing odd or outlandish designs. There are enough people out there already going "ur ur invicta ur" without looking into it first. I suspect many of them never had any intention of buying a Glycine regardless of its corporate structure and are just using it as a troll tool themselves.


Your personal opinion, with your right to have. Same way, in my personal opinion, as there is an existing debate on possible influence or not of Invicta, it's interesting to confront these allegations with the first few releases that came after the purchase. Again, not a science, like many thing in the horology hobby aren't science but perception, history, and feelings based. For the sake and pleasure of exchanging thoughts, pleasure of discussing on a shared hobby.

I just wish discussions would me more around "no I don't think this is Invicta influence. Check this model out, was ways before the release, and odd also, no? What's your opinion? If you want to know more, check that book or website out, you'll like it!". You seem to prefer a more aggressive approach, trying to make people feel bad about mentioning Invicta.

Sorry, but I don't feel bad for raising discussions in a forum, that's what it's for, it' not an encyclopedia, it's not a website nor a watch catalogue, all of these exist elsewhere, and are perfectly suited for lone horology hobbyists. Forums are about sharing and learning in a social manner. Talking about things that matter, and others that don't. And everyone who doesn't like to talk about what doesn't matter is free not to join the conversation. The beauty and freedom of online forums.


----------



## CBennett (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



Cigarbob said:


> While the Airfighters aren't my cup of tea, they are a Glycine model pre Invicta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This above is the only model in the thread that id own/like.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: New Glycine releases since the "I" purchase and design codes*



CBennett said:


> This above is the only model in the thread that id own/like.


Wow, that whole watch looks like my grandmother's ugly quilt.


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Addressing the recent price slashing on the newer models could be attributed to two things:

Live many Swiss brands Glycine could've been upcharging more than necessary thereby increasing the price. Invicta comes in and says you can make more money if you sell higher volume with a decreased price.

Another plausible reason could be Invicta's access to supplies at a lower cost. This obviously can bring down the price of watches.

These aren't mutually exclusive either. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturno_v (Dec 16, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> They are successful because they have a very large presence on home shopping channels and market to people who know very little about watches. They are generally well made, so they really are on par with Seiko, Citizen, Bulova and other brands you see at the mall...but their marketing is successful in getting their audience to believe that their product is of much higher quality/prestige and that they are getting a screaming deal based on "MSRP". That's pretty much how everything works on QVC/HSN. High MSRP on huge discount for the next 20 minutes... They aren't rubbish, they just aren't $1000 MSRP watches. Their shtick is obnoxious and dishonest.


Oh please stop the fake outrage and the patronizing....people knows exactly what they are getting.....Invictas are heavily "discounted" only on Evine, Amazon, Sam'c Club and Costco plus some private resellers on ebay. In my experience, discounts on Invictas MSRP in department stores and jewellery shops are aligned exactly with all the other major watch brands of similar tier (10-20%) and Invicta MSRP are no higher than MSRP stickers on other watches of similar fit and finish and movements. Guess what, my ~$100 Invictas (Costco prices, from a minimum of $79 to a top of $129) can easily rub shoulder (again, fit, finish, boxing) with watches stickering for 4-500 dollars on department/jewellery stores (As I said before, in these places you will usually get 10-20% discount on any brand, including Invicta)....
I guess that since the Invicta quality in fit and finish and good value has been finally begrudgingly acknowledged by even the most ardent critics, we have keep the outrage alive at the "fake MSRP" issue. When bought at the heavy discounted prices on the four major channels I mentioned, Invictas are usually (not always) a screaming deal, period......when you can find a diver chrono (claimed WR 500m) with solid links (including end links) bracelet running on bearings, deployant clasp, screw crown and pushers, excellent deep polish and a good quality movement for a Benjamin or so at a department/jewellery store please let me know....what is wrong with getting a good deal?? Would you rather get a screaming deal on an Invicta at Costco or getting ripped off on a Swatch or a Tissot bought at a trendy place?? I saw my exact Pro Diver Chrono ($99 at Costco) at a jewellery store and the discount was 20% off its $595 MSRP....I played a little bit with the lady at the counter and she said she could have done an extra 5% if I was ready to buy.....At my watch repair store I saw a used fairly old Invicta Chrono (few scratches ere and there, definitely not immaculate) with an asking price of $300.... so let's be real folks....


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

saturno_v said:


> Oh please stop the fake outrage and the patronizing....people knows exactly what they are getting.....Invictas are heavily "discounted" only on Evine, Amazon, Sam'c Club and Costco plus some private resellers on ebay. In my experience, discounts on Invictas MSRP in department stores and jewellery shops are aligned exactly with all the other major watch brands of similar tier (10-20%) and Invicta MSRP are no higher than MSRP stickers on other watches of similar fit and finish and movements. Guess what, my ~$100 Invictas (Costco prices, from a minimum of $79 to a top of $129) can easily rub shoulder (again, fit, finish, boxing) with watches stickering for 4-500 dollars on department/jewellery stores (As I said before, in these places you will usually get 10-20% discount on any brand, including Invicta)....
> I guess that since the Invicta quality in fit and finish and good value has been finally begrudgingly acknowledged by even the most ardent critics, we have keep the outrage alive at the "fake MSRP" issue. When bought at the heavy discounted prices on the four major channels I mentioned, Invictas are usually (not always) a screaming deal, period......when you can find a chrono with solid links (including end links) bracelet running on bearings, deployant clasp, screw crown and pushers, excellent deep polish and a good quality movement for a Benjamin or so at a department/jewellery store please let me know....what is wrong with getting a good deal?? Would you rather get a screaming deal on an Invicta at Costco or getting ripped off on a Swatch or a Tissot bought at a trendy place?? I saw my exact Pro Diver Chrono ($99 at Costco) at a jewellery store and the discount was 20% off its $595 MSRP....I played a little bit with the lady at the counter and she said she could have done an extra 5% if I was ready to buy.....At my watch repair store I saw a used fairly old Invicta Chrono (few scratches ere and there, definitely not immaculate) with an asking price of $300.... so let's be real folks....


I have no idea what your point is. Invicta is famous for their artificially high MSRP and deep discounts. That's their game. Their watches are as good as anyone else's, but their marketing turns a lot of people off...especially in the watch enthusiast crowd. Just try to watch an Invicta show on QVC. They try their best to convince you that "only for the next 5 minutes" can you get such a fine watch at some absurd discount. It's a $150 watch any way you slice it...not a $900 watch on sale.


----------



## saturno_v (Dec 16, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> I have no idea what your point is. Invicta is famous for their artificially high MSRP and deep discounts. That's their game. Their watches are as good as anyone else's, but their marketing turns a lot of people off...especially in the watch enthusiast crowd. Just try to watch an Invicta show on QVC. They try their best to convince you that "only for the next 5 minutes" can you get such a fine watch at some absurd discount. It's a $150 watch any way you slice it...not a $900 watch on sale.


My point is that other than these 4 giant outlets, their pricing is similar to everybody else. Invicta is simply willing to give up a ton of profits for volume on some retail channels. The "discounts" on these channels are not hidden or you have to ask for...they are in plain sight.
Maybe you should appreciate Invicta honesty at eventually selling that watch for what is worth compared to some other brands that rip you off then...I do not understand what is your problem with that....even a 5 years old knows that that price is not only "for the next 5 minutes".
I did not even know Evine existed when I bought my first Invicta...I evaluated the product.

You said "_ It's a $150 watch any way you slice it"

_In my experience it may not be a $900 watch but surely is a 3-400 dollar watch with another brand that I can get for ~100 with the Invicta logo. That is good enough for me.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

saturno_v said:


> My point is that other than these 4 giant outlets, their pricing is similar to everybody else. Invicta is simply willing to give up a ton of profits for volume on some retail channels.
> *Maybe you should appreciate Invicta honesty at eventually selling that watch for what is worth compared to some other brands that rip you off* then...I do not understand what is your problem with that....even a 5 years old knows that that price is not only "for the next 5 minutes".
> I did not even know Evine existed when I bought my first Invicta...I evaluated the product.


That is actually a pretty good point. In the end you get a watch that is probably worth the discount price. It's the beginning and middle part of the whole transaction that makes people roll their eyes.


----------



## saturno_v (Dec 16, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> That is actually a pretty good point. In the end you get a watch that is probably worth the discount price. It's the beginning and middle part of the whole transaction that makes people roll their eyes.


In this forum, every time that an Invicta critic suggests that you could get a (largely imaginary) much better watch at a similar price of an Invicta, when pushed for specifics, crickets usually follow......


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

saturno_v said:


> In this forum, every time that an Invicta critic suggests that you could get a (largely imaginary) much better watch at a similar price of an Invicta, when pushed for specifics, crickets usually follow......


True, but in this game, perceived prestige plays a big part in value. It's all non-critical man-jewelry. Branding and image is very important in the industry.


----------



## saturno_v (Dec 16, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> True, but in this game, perceived prestige plays a big part in value. It's all non-critical man-jewelry. Branding and image is very important in the industry.


Exactly....like my watch repair guy and self proclaimed "watch snob" (ad collector of *very* pricey pieces) frankly admitted: "The Submariner is an excellent $1000 watch...no more".....same opinion that I heard from other horology aficionados and experts....


----------

